
Hacker leaks database of dark web hosting provider - besus
https://www.zdnet.com/article/hacker-leaks-database-of-dark-web-hosting-provider/
======
diablo1
All of those attempts to provide a hosting service on the darknet are doomed
to fail, because they are a huge target and have many people constantly
berating the servers with requests trying to get in. I know setting up a
hidden service is not for the faint hearted, but there's nothing stopping
people reading Tor's manpages and diving in, figuring out how to host a
.onion. It can't be _that_ hard surely.

Doing mitigations on the server to avoid leaking the true location of the
service could be tricky however, and requires you to do defense in depth.
Apache is infamous for leaking details about the server.

